# Maerklin/LGB V200 recall



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I posted in the follwing European section all the info: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/19/postid/44110/view/topic/Default.aspx 
Please make you comments in that section.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 08/11/2008 4:51 PM
I posted in the follwing European section all the info: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/19/postid/44110/view/topic/Default.aspx 
Please make you comment sin that section.




Sounds kinky. 
"Make you comment sin". 

Sounds like a Church Billboard.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, cant be any more insane than some of these... 









with friends like this… 









maybe this should be in the Live Steam section… 









This one is particularly clever 









Hey like wow, like I found a church for me, dude 









on forgiveness… 









ahh..ahhh..ahhhhh… no comment


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I LOVE that last sign! What a hoot!


----------

